# Zombies



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

anyone else catch the Zombie Apocalypse on the discovery channel? :shock: their is actually people that believe that we are under a zombie attack these days _(O)_ . just because you have some whacked out person attacking someone and then biting them doesn't seem like the zombies are real or are they :roll:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

One came in to Gunnies last night. Either that or it was an old guy that smelled like cat urine.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not taking any chances so I'm hoarding Z-max bulllets.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Al Hansen said:


> I'm not taking any chances so I'm hoarding Z-max bulllets.


Me too. As soon as the apocalypse begins, i'm jumpin into my Z.O.R.V (zombie outbreak response vehicle) and heading for my bunkers.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

We are all infected. It's only a matter of time...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

What good will it do to kill something that is already dead?


----------

